# Heart of Dixie Fun Show this Saturday!!!!!



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

The new Alabama Club is having its first fun show this weekend... If you are in the area please come check us out and show your support. 

Sept 8, 2012

Sharon Johnston Park
783 Coleman Rd
New Market, AL 35761
Large Pavilion at the rear of the park

Fun Classes as well as conformation and all breed weight pull

Raffle drawings for Grand Carpet Mill, regular raffle, and 50/50 Raffle

Registration is from 8:00 to 10:00 AM
Show and Pull start at 11:00

Registration fees are $ 10 each

This show is to obtain ADBA Sanctioning... Come show your Support and help us get club started !!!!!


----------

